# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy St Patricks Day!

## Suzi

Happy St Patricks Day to everyone celebrating today!  :):

----------


## Stella180

I may have to go raise a glass or two of the black stuff while backing some Irish horses lol

----------


## magie06

Thanks. Our government gave us an extra day off this year. We have had a mini holiday this weekend. We've just had Thurs and Fri off.

----------


## Suzi

Have you been involved in any celebrations?

----------


## magie06

Ais and I went into town to watch the parade. I got parking quite close to the start and we were there about an hour before it started because I wanted to get a good spot. It was a really good parade too, so much better than any recently. Of course, I was sent a complete gobshite, who arrived 5 minutes before the start, and stood right in front of me with his perfect 2.5 children. When I asked him to move, his answer was, "but the children". I told him if he was that worried about them, he should have come earlier. I told him I was going to go out in front of him if he didn't move. There were others around him, who's view he was blocking too, who told him to move too. It was good to have some backup. Why do people feel entitled to come 5 minutes before the start and expect people to just let them go in front?

----------


## Suzi

That was brave of you to tell him to move! Glad you got to enjoy the parade though lovely!

What are you up to this week? Anything exciting?

----------

